# Endlers?



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

Okay i have been keeping an eye out for some in my LFS, ive come accross a hybred, but not any pure, anyone in the washington area know where to get some? I would really like to have some XD


----------



## Teishokue (Mar 10, 2011)

if ur worried about this, its hard to find "Pure" pure endlers. almost all endlers will be hybrid to a certain extent unless awarded by ALA (american livebearer's association). they have awarded many people who have performed an excellent line breeding/selective breeding techniques. that is the closest thing you can get to PURE endlers.


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

Teishokue said:


> if ur worried about this, its hard to find "Pure" pure endlers. almost all endlers will be hybrid to a certain extent unless awarded by ALA (american livebearer's association). they have awarded many people who have performed an excellent line breeding/selective breeding techniques. that is the closest thing you can get to PURE endlers.


 

Well im pretty sure the wild ones are pure too
Ive been seeing alot of things about people with the wild endlers, but so far none in my area


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

Interested in ordering online?

I have some females for sale, and a couple are pregnant


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

redchigh said:


> Interested in ordering online?
> 
> I have some females for sale, and a couple are pregnant


 Ive thought about it, but shipping is so darn expensive, ugh and i love buying already pregnant fish


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

alysalouise said:


> Ive thought about it, but shipping is so darn expensive, ugh and i love buying already pregnant fish


$25 for 10 fish, free shipping. Hows that?
I just sent out two boxes, and only one fish didn't make it.. (out of a total of 45 going out)
I have two boxes to ship monday, and then if you order I can do it all at once and be all out for a while.
Here's a pic one of them sent me-

(Yes, they wanted guppy females and endler males... This way you can see the endler's probably offspring coloration)









There's really only one endler in that photo, and it's right in the middle. see it?


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

redchigh said:


> $25 for 10 fish, free shipping. Hows that?
> I just sent out two boxes, and only one fish didn't make it.. (out of a total of 45 going out)
> I have two boxes to ship monday, and then if you order I can do it all at once and be all out for a while.


 
idk, ill have to try and talk one of the parents into buying them for me... Im all out of money right now lol. but ill ask, how pure are they?


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

They are hybrids, line bred to develop wild-type coloration :/

Good for practicing though... True wild-caught endlers will run a pretty penny... close to 20-30 per fish... 

Here's the only place I know to find 100% certified class N endlers-
http://swampriveraquatics.com/index.html


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

redchigh said:


> I can trace them back (according to the person I got them from) to actual wild caught specimens, and have never been in a tank with male guppies.


 

Ya i can kinda see it lol, i have one male guppy/endler cross, but i wanted to see if i can breed out the guppy into pure endler, and i was thinking that maybe that would still keep some of the traits it has of a guppy if it does have any.. I just sent my dad a picture of an endler and a message asking if he can buy them for me, i hope he gets back soon to me(I dont live with him, i live with my mom)


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

Dunno if you noticed, I realised I didn't want to sell my true forms since I only have a couple males.. I edited my post. The ones for sale sure look like wild-type though.


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

redchigh said:


> Dunno if you noticed, I realised I didn't want to sell my true forms since I only have a couple males.. I edited my post. The ones for sale sure look like wild-type though.


 
Ya i just noticed it... how did you figure out they are crossed?


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

Found the breeder's original post on this forum... lol


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

redchigh said:


> Found the breeder's original post on this forum... lol


 
Oh lol... Sorry i was offline for a minute, i remembered that i woke up a few times this morning and saw my Danios spawning, so i wanted to pull my tank off the edge a little to see if there was any eggs on the bottom and sure enough there was, so i had to go fishing, so now all 18 fish that was in that tank are floating in my 29 gallon to adjust to the water temp, haha, im excited i might actually be able to keep this batch of babies alive(thats as far as danios go, livebreeders i have no problem with)


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

Do you have food prepared? What kinda danios? we might trade


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

redchigh said:


> Do you have food prepared? What kinda danios? we might trade


 
Ya i have first bites mixed in with some other finely crushed up flakes, um 2 are glow lepoard danios(1 male, 1 female, longfinned) 3 are lepoard danios(2 males and 1 female i think or it was the other way around, longfinned) and 2 zebra danios (male short finned, female who is my big momma longfinned)


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

Might wanna get some BBS and hatch them...You still got plenty of time since they won't be free-swimming for a couple days.. At least they're in an established tank. probably plenty of unfusoria.


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

redchigh said:


> Might wanna get some BBS and hatch them...You still got plenty of time since they won't be free-swimming for a couple days.


 i dont have any money, and i dont think petco has any, nor do i know how to hatch them lol, ive raised danio fry for about 3 weeks once before, but the tank got ich and killed them before i was done with the treatment, i got in in all my freshwater tanks at the time, lost a bunch of fish, but surprisingly enough the one that was worse off lived and i still have him/her


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

I thought petco had BBS eggs for about $4... oh well. crushed flake and unfusoria will work fine.
Wasn't sure if you'd done this before or not.

you know, you may have solved the question whether leapard danios and zebra danios are the same species or not... (when you see what the offspring looks like)


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

redchigh said:


> I thought petco had BBS eggs for about $4... oh well. crushed flake and unfusoria will work fine.
> Wasn't sure if you'd done this before or not.
> 
> you know, you may have solved the question whether leapard danios and zebra danios are the same species or not... (when you see what the offspring looks like)


 
Lol maybe they do and i just dont know it

actually i think they are, because my 3 leapard danios spots are in lines like the stripes on the zebra danios. im excited to see the fry though, their just black for the first while, but im hoping to have more glow, i did have 3 of everything, but lost 1 glow and 1 zebra, but today im going back to walmart to use the last $2.21 thats left on a gift card i found to pick up 2 more zebras since thats the only kind they have, i have heard of some blue danios and red danios that im dying to find lol


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

This is what i mean they look to be in stripes


Oh and here is my endler/guppy cross


----------



## Teishokue (Mar 10, 2011)

mmm your endler/guppy cross could be easily obtained through "feeder" guppies. bout 33cents here. they have gone up since i have been small. i actually have one like that except it contains more blue. yet since ive added into the saltwater tank the dual tail has disappeared. most people would fall back on this and just say its a non-endler since most guppies are a hybrid anyways. knowing that it will always have a trace of endler's

note: feeder guppies are guppies in which do not have desirable traits in which the person is seeking.


----------



## Teishokue (Mar 10, 2011)

as for hatcing BBS its pretty easy, all you need is salt, water and a container. some people like to air-rate it but if its small enough (good surface area) you dont need an air tube. i hatch mine in a container which i got from copepods.


----------

